# 3D Rubik's Cube algorithm widget (CSS3)



## ruwix (Jul 4, 2015)

I'd like to present you a nice little project which lets you animate Rubik's Cube algorithms and patterns. Set up the algorithm you want to save and the program generates a custom link where you can always access it or use the embed code to add it to a website.

This example is the animation of the SuperFlip algorithm: http://bit.ly/1dElQDO

I've bought a domain to host this project where you can create your own animations: rubiks3x3.com

Please let me know if you have any suggestion or you notice any bug. Thank you!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 4, 2015)

ruwix said:


> I've bought a domain to host this project where you can create your own animations: rubiks3x3.com



Have fun with the lawyers of the Rubik's trademark owners.


----------



## ruwix (Jul 4, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Have fun with the lawyers of the Rubik's trademark owners.



I wrote to Seven Towns Ltd. that I want to buy this domain but they didn't reply.
I don't see any reason why they would harm this project.



Stefan said:


> Have fun with the lawyers of the Rubik's trademark owners.



I found 304 registered domain names containing *rubiks* in these TLDs: com, net, org, edu, biz, us, info, name
http://www.namedroppers.com/


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice! Little suggestion, if possible: cube dragging support?


----------



## ruwix (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you I will definitely include this in the next version


----------

